# I guess the joke is on me.



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Just got the Moebius Joker yesterday.

Cracked the box this morning to check out Cesar's likeness and there is no face, just an empty spot and former attachment points. 

It was a sealed box, sealed bag. I opened the bag to check maybe it was stuck somewhere, but nope, nothing.

I hope I don't have to wait another 6 months or so for a replacement.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

ausf said:


> Just got the Moebius Joker yesterday.
> 
> Cracked the box this morning to check out Cesar's likeness and there is no face, just an empty spot and former attachment points.
> 
> ...


Contact Moebius. I've dealt with missing or damaged parts several times. In every instance, I contacted Moebius and the parts were replaced in about a week.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

pob63 said:


> Contact Moebius. I've dealt missing or damaged parts several times. In every instance, I contacted Moebius and the parts were replaced in about a week.


Thanks, good to know. I emailed them before I posted but wasn't sure if it was going through with the changes.

Over the years, I had this happen once and while, no big deal. A few times, entire sprues missing from a box.

Some have been excellent like DML, some not so much, Tamiya charging about 1/3 of the kit price for one part. Italeri made me cut the UPC code off the box and send it to them for them to send the part a few months later. And that was a transom for a 1/35 MTB kit. Can't build earlier steps with the hull...

I'm glad Moebius is one of the good ones, just hope the recent sale to Pegasus doesn't affect service.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, Moebius replied, that's pretty good.

The answer on the other hand is not, they want me to pay $3.50 to have it sent.

It's not a big amount, but there is a principle here. I paid my $30 for a model kit. I received less than a model kit. I don't see why I need to pay more to get what I originally paid for, especially considering there is zero fault on my end, I merely opened a box.

It really bothers me because Moebius is by far my favorite model company and I've bought nearly every kit they've released from the early universal subjects all the way up through Batman, VTTBOTS and 2001.

I have never complained about fit issues or anything else. They produce great subjects and I'm more than willing to correct things to make a great model, but a face is an important part with a character figure.

Again, $3.50 isn't much (I dropped $150 on the Discovery) but I don't buy things twice. I wouldn't be happy if 30 pages were missing from a book and the publisher asks for more money.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

It's one thing if you had screwed up the part and needed a replacement, but since the part was never included and the box was sealed, Moebius shouldn't charge a dime. This is not the Moebius customer service that I remember. Sounds like Moebius's new owners, Pegasus, are getting a little greedy. :frown2:


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

ausf said:


> Well, Moebius replied, that's pretty good.
> 
> The answer on the other hand is not, they want me to pay $3.50 to have it sent.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for being annoyed, especially given your history with Moebius and the price of their kits. This is not right and it is not good customer service, either. 

I'm surprised by their response. Both my Proteus and Flying Sub came with damaged and/or missing parts. I contacted Moebius and, in each instance, all parts were replaced free of charge. 

I have never dealt with Pegasus, but this might explain the poor response that you got.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

When I dealt with Moebius, I phoned them first, so it might not hurt to call. Explain the problem, tell them about your history as a customer and your dissatisfaction with their response. If you get the same response, then something has changed for the worse with Moebius's customer service.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I have no problem with paying $3.50 for postage on a replacement part. Hey, stuff happens. If they started sending out parts for free they could be inundated with requests for parts. 

I'd sure miss Moebius if they were gone. They've brought about the golden age of science fiction modeling.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Jodet said:


> I have no problem with paying $3.50 for postage on a replacement part. Hey, stuff happens. If they started sending out parts for free they could be inundated with requests for parts.
> 
> I'd sure miss Moebius if they were gone. They've brought about the golden age of science fiction modeling.


Not a replacement part. A Part. Part was not included in the kit, therefore they provided me with an incomplete model. I cannot use what was in the box to make what is on the cover of the box.

It's not like I bought a dozen eggs and two were cracked. That is 'stuff happens' and I don't expect new ones.

The flip side is, if Moebius sends out incomplete kits they should be inundated with requests for parts and by not correcting the issue, they should figure out a new production chain. 

Again, I can't stress this enough, I fully understand stuff happens and there's probably and bunch of parts that end up on a factory floor and not in a box. I can wait, I don't have to build it today, but I do expect to get what was originally paid for.

Would you be happy with Iwata if you bought a new AB got it home and it had no needle and when you contacted them, they said they'd send a replacement needle for a nominal shipping charge? Would you seriously buy from Iwata again after that?

It's not about 
$3.50.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I've have to say I'm a little disappointed in Moebius. Charging someone extra for a part that was missing in the first place is just wrong. It's not the amount of money, it's the idea that they messed up and they expect the customer to pay for their mistake.
I've been a fan of Moebius since the beginning. Frank did an amazing job of starting this company and growing it into a well respected model company. Moebius has brought us many great kits that might never see the light of day if not for Frank.
I would hate to see all of Frank's hard work ruined by such an act.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Same thing happened with my B9 robot, the brain front was missing. The box was sealed and the bag that the parts tree was on was sealed. The oddest thing was that the section of sprue was cut off with the piece.

I wonder if someone in the factory is deliberately removing some parts before packaging.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys.

Yeah Mach, these are clean cuts here as well. And the attachment points (3) are thick. 

I've been around styrene kits going back to my first Aurora in '70 and have seen my share or floaters in a bag, especially in the last two decades or so when molding technology has evolved and detail is getting pretty amazing.

But these are big clunky points more reminiscent of vintage kits, which isn't a bad thing, just not ones that are prone to being popped loose, especially three points, not one or two on one side where the part could pivot.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Can you return the original kit and get a refund?


Then order another kit?

:lurk5:


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

At least you got a response. I haven't heard a thing back, and it's been weeks.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

MFR, Omni hasn't been open since I cracked the box, but I have no doubt they will help later today when I contact them. But I really feel the onus is on the producer.

Omni and Moebius are my two favorite styrene related companies, I hope Moebius doesn't go south from here. Omni scared me a bit because they were part of the Hobbico mess, but they've landed on their feet and remain as golden as ever in my mind.

LoraElise, what kit/part are you missing? If I have one on hand I'm not using, it's yours.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

OmniModels, as hoped, was excellent in customer service.

Extremely apologetic, even though it wasn't their fault, laughed at the fact that the face was missing when they were assured I wasn't upset and immediately took care of me by backordering a new kit at no charge.

I can wait, it was never about the time or inconvenience, I merely want a full kit.

They offered to put me in touch with Moebius, I explained their response and they again apologized for Moebius.

They've cemented my long standing loyalty.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

By way of update, Pegasus/Moebius did finally answer my email request for that part and it has arrived safely 

Thank you for the kind offer, ausf


----------

